# Sweeping loose cardboard



## fun at target (Dec 28, 2019)

Are bailer broke and my store was wondering if the DC well take loose cardboard in Gaylord box pallets on the sweep


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 28, 2019)

fun at target said:


> Are bailer broke and my store was wondering if the DC well take loose cardboard in Gaylord box pallets on the sweep


Nope. And your pml should have had an emergency order for it


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 28, 2019)

Oh, Please......surely you jest!


----------



## Go2TL (Dec 28, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> Nope. And your pml should have had an emergency order for it


Best practice is to use Gaylord Boxes to sweep loose cardboard to DC. Ours broke as well. PML put in an emergency work order but we are still waiting.🙄


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Go2TL said:


> Best practice is to use Gaylord Boxes to sweep loose cardboard to DC. Ours broke as well. PML put in an emergency work order but we are still waiting.🙄


You mean best practice in worse case scenario??? Because there is no best practice on sweeping cardboard back besides as a bale . But ok .  You guys only have one baler?


----------



## Go2TL (Dec 28, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> You mean best practice in worse case scenario??? Because there is no best practice on sweeping cardboard back besides as a bale . But ok .  You guys only have one baler?


Yup! Only 1 baler. Worst case scenario use Gaylord boxes on a pallet to sweep back to DC. PML was the one to look up and print out Best Practice in the event the baler is not working.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 28, 2019)

Geeeeze....just call the damned manufacturer to send a service guy and get it fixed.  No need to turn it into a DeMille epic.


----------



## smashandthrash (Dec 28, 2019)

I wonder how many months that will sit in sweeps


----------



## InboundDCguy (Dec 28, 2019)

I’ve seen stores do it, just make sure someone communicates what’s going on to the dc and you should be fine.


----------



## TargetOldTimer (Dec 30, 2019)

If you saved any of the car seat gaylords, use those!


----------



## Hal (Dec 30, 2019)

Sweep it back. Its not a big deal. IB will literally take it to our oversized baler and dump it in. Or someone from E&F will take care of it.

Unless its my building. Then we don't want it. We have to many sweeps trailers as it is.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 1, 2020)

I saw an inbound team member throwing loose cardboard onto the conveyor belt at the breakpack packing line. Maybe this was loose sweeps cardboard?

He did it slightly differently than what I would have done. He dumped the loose cardboard on the floor in front of the conveyor with a clamp forklift and then proceeded to manually pick it up and throw it onto the conveyor leading to the baler.  

I would have just dropped the whole load by opening the clamp above the conveyor belt leading to the baler as my back has safety requirements and doing it the manual way leads to my Stop Work Authority kicking in and that's not going to get us anywhere.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 1, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> You guys only have one baler?


Are there stores with more than one?


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 1, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> Are there stores with more than one?


I have 2 and no I’m not a two level or some shit store like that


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 1, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> I saw an inbound team member throwing loose cardboard onto the conveyor belt at the breakpack packing line. Maybe this was loose sweep



More than likely they broke a bale in sweeps when taking it off of the pallet, stores sending loose cardboard is pretty rare and it’s usually quite a bit of cardboard.
Using a clamp to dump cardboard on the baler line sounds like something management would use to “make an example” of someone.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Jan 1, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> Are there stores with more than one?


my store has 3.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 1, 2020)

Marvin Martian said:


> my store has 3.


You my friend are a level store  and don’t deny it


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 1, 2020)

InboundDCguy said:


> More than likely they broke a bale in sweeps when taking it off of the pallet, stores sending loose cardboard is pretty rare and it’s usually quite a bit of cardboard.
> Using a clamp to dump cardboard on the baler line sounds like something management would use to “make an example” of someone.


Ya, I think using the clamp to dump it on the line is a good way to get walked out.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Jan 1, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> You my friend are a level store  and don’t deny it



Not sure what a level store is but we are one of the top 10  volume in the company. But we are a one floor store with about 200,000 sq ft.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Jan 1, 2020)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Ya, I think using the clamp to dump it on the line is a good way to get walked out.



Agreed, I'm surprised it didn't jam up doing that as well. Ours seems to jam up if you throw to much on the line at once and then you have to break out that 20 jam pole to try and clear the jam.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 1, 2020)

Marvin Martian said:


> Not sure what a level store is


I believe it means just that, a store with multiple levels/storeys/floors.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Jan 2, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> I believe it means just that, a store with multiple levels/storeys/floors.


I assumed they were referring to "A" level in volume store. I know all the doors in outbound have letters D, B, C, A, and AA that refer to the volume the store puts out. D being lowest and AA being highest. 

But, I guess maybe they weren't?


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 2, 2020)

A few years ago we had a flow guy drop a bale on one of the plastic black pallets, jacked it up and wheeled it out the receivers door, left it and the pallet jack on the sidewalk overnight.  Cool!


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 3, 2020)

Figurehello said:


> While we’re on the topic, what about hangers in sterilite boxes? My store ran out of gaylords and we’ve been doing it for maybe 2 weeks now.


Do what you need to do, I don’t see why that’d matter to anyone at the DC. 
Are the gaylords supposed to be a permanent thing? I thought it was just until we get bins from the new company but it’s been a couple of months and haven’t seen or heard anything.


----------



## Hometransition (Jan 3, 2020)

We put our cardboard in a Gaylord box and then when baker is fixed we crush and make bales.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 9, 2020)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Ya, I think using the clamp to dump it on the line is a good way to get walked out.



I joke. I kid.

Are the plastic hanger box pallets supposed to be banded? I thought it consisted of pallet down, two gaylords & pallet up; in a stack of 7.  But the other day a leaning tower tipped over on me and most weren't banded together. Death by a thousand shortcuts.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jan 9, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> I joke. I kid.
> 
> Are the plastic hanger box pallets supposed to be banded? I thought it consisted of pallet down, two gaylords & pallet up; in a stack of 7.  But the other day a leaning tower tipped over on me and most weren't banded together. Death by a thousand shortcuts.


They’ve always come in banded in sets of 2. So 2 plastic pieces on the bottom, 2 gaylords, then 2 more plastic pieces with 2 bands holding it together.  Usually we leave the shrink wrap on them too, but that changes depending what warehousing wants.


----------



## helloworld2k20 (Jan 11, 2020)

Marvin Martian said:


> Not sure what a level store is but we are one of the top 10  volume in the company. But we are a one floor store with about 200,000 sq ft.



@allnew2 Dang, he saying he got a bigger D than you..


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 11, 2020)

helloworld2k20 said:


> @allnew2 Dang, he saying he got a bigger D than you..


He probably does


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 12, 2020)

Cardboard?  Fuck it, throw it anywhere you want, someone else will do it, don't worry about it.


----------

